# My wife’s new ride!



## ZE52414 (May 14, 2019)

Okay here she is. I was rushing to get the girl together because it started raining and I was running out of light. Big shout out to bob for letting me scoop this girl up. And to @JimRoy for making this killer set of wheels! I’ll grt more pics tomorrow, I’m putting the OG wheelset in a safe place. They are killer along with the One year only tires! Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 14, 2019)

Blackwalls will go back on!


----------



## stezell (May 14, 2019)

Good looking lady Zach!


----------



## Dave K (May 14, 2019)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## JimRoy (May 14, 2019)

That bike looks fantastic.  Love it!!!


----------



## buickmike (May 14, 2019)

She is gonna have to get some new shades for riding


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 14, 2019)

That is a great looking bike. I would be happy to add that to my collection too. I also like the contrast of the red chain tires.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 15, 2019)

Does 10 bikes = 10 wives?


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2019)

Stunning bike, she will be one happy lady to be riding such a beauty!!


----------



## catfish (May 15, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

Thank you for all the kind words! More pics to come after work. I’ll even take her for a spin!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 15, 2019)

Very nice looking ride. Yes on the black tires back on,or maybe some White wall Typhoon Cords would look nice too. Hope you both enjoy the ride.
Hammerhead


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

Hammerhead said:


> Very nice looking ride. Yes on the black tires back on,or maybe some White wall Typhoon Cords would look nice too. Hope you both enjoy the ride.
> Hammerhead



The White is what I don’t like about the tires that are on it.  clashes to much with the creme. I have a set of gumwalls I might try just to see what that looks like . 


I held onto this women’s prewar 6 hole rack as well. Thinking about spraying the legs and mounting her up! I know it’s not correct but it will look nice!


----------



## TieDye (May 15, 2019)

Awesomely sweet bike!!
Deb


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

Went for a spin she rides nice! Ultimate test this evening


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

I’m kinda wondering what these gum walls would look like. Hmmm.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 15, 2019)

no on the gum walls.  not enough contrast.  JMHO.   Goll dern  BEAUTIFUL BIKE Though !    That's a keeper !


----------



## Hammerhead (May 15, 2019)

Yes the gum walls match better. A sweet ride either way.
Hammerhead


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 15, 2019)

put the gum walls on & let,s see


----------



## rollfaster (May 15, 2019)

Whatever tires you use is cool...it’s a great bike! However, my two cents is Blackwalls!!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Whatever tires you use is cool...it’s a great bike! However, my two cents is Blackwalls!!



Rob I have to agree. Black on black is going to be the best in my opinion as well. It’s going to look odd with two different shades of white.  .


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 15, 2019)

Blackwalls. The answer is always blackwalls.


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> Blackwalls. The answer is always blackwalls.




If I was the Wife, I'd want dirty yellowed whitewalls.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> If I was the Wife, I'd want dirty yellowed whitewalls.   View attachment 998709



If I could find a set that matched the creme I’d be on board.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

I’m with Eric and rob though. Blackwalls!


----------



## TieDye (May 15, 2019)

Black walls let the bike show itself off. Your eyes see more of the bike, and not the tires. Sometimes you need to just try your options and take pictures.  Then it becomes easier to compare.  Nice bike no matter what color "shoes" she wears.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

TieDye said:


> Black walls let the bike show itself off. Your eyes see more of the bike, and not the tires. Sometimes you need to just try your options and take pictures.  Then it becomes easier to compare.  Nice bike no matter what color "shoes" she wears.



I like her with black shoes


----------



## TieDye (May 15, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> I like her with black shoes View attachment 998836


----------



## JimRoy (May 16, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> I’m kinda wondering what these gum walls would look like. Hmmm. View attachment 998558



The gum walls blend nice with the bike colors, but not much pop.  Sometimes blend is better than pop...


----------



## JimRoy (May 16, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> If I could find a set that matched the creme I’d be on board.



John sells US Royal cream walls.   I've also seen the brown brick pattern tires with cream walls


----------



## JimRoy (May 16, 2019)

TieDye said:


>



I have another great set of the black wheels with the white pinstripes, and I'm going to install blackwalls.  A lot of folks like the black on black.


----------



## Nashman (May 18, 2019)

All Clay may look hot too? John's chain treads. Either way you go, it ROCKS!!


----------



## ZE52414 (May 25, 2019)

Big thanks to @Kickstand3 for hooking me up with these typhoons. I think these really set the bike off!


----------



## TieDye (May 25, 2019)

Those are perfect.  They make the bike look super good.


----------

